# Where can i purchase soft sinking Salmon Pellets?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i need soft sinking salmon or trout pellets for my axolotl and cant find em anywhere in the gta or online.

any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://www.fishfarmsupply.ca/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FFS&Category_Code=troutfeed


----------

